

Carried Interest Tax Debate: Here We Go Again - joefaris
http://accountalent.com/?p=345

======
Codhisattva
Article says "In our opinion, the Venture Capital industry has created
millions of good paying American jobs". How about quantifying that. Seems a
reasonable estimate could be made (but certainly with a modest effort).

------
aragnu
Compound interest is a powerful, yet often misunderstood, force.

